# Loch Leven



## Kernuak (Oct 19, 2012)

On the return trip from Scotland, I stopped over at Loch Leven for a couple of nights, with some mostly dry, but slightly unsetteld weather. At breakfast on the day I was due to leave, I had to dash out to get the mist as it rolled in.




Rainbow over the Pap by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Ardgour Range by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Mist over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice shots! Looks like it was a worthwhile trip


----------



## robbymack (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a bit biased but IMHO Scotland is home of the most spectacular scenery on earth.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 19, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> Very nice shots! Looks like it was a worthwhile trip



Thanks Ryan. It's always a worthwile trip, even if the phototgraphy doesn't go quite as well as I hope.



robbymack said:


> I'm a bit biased but IMHO Scotland is home of the most spectacular scenery on earth.



It's become my second home and I much prefer shooting landscapes there than in Somerset. I seem to have more affinity with the landscape of mountainous terrain and find it easier to work with.


----------



## GDub (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful place! The "Mist over Loch Leven" (#3) shot is excellent. Nice work.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 20, 2012)

GDub said:


> Beautiful place! The "Mist over Loch Leven" (#3) shot is excellent. Nice work.


Thanks. It isn't the sort of shot that is part of my style normally, but I just had to do it.


----------

